# Game 59: Magic @ Heat (3/6 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 6, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Magic are struggling, we need to show up and not slack off and extend this Franchise winning streak. I wonder if we can push it to 20 or 22. Didn't see who are the upcoming teams.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't care who the teams are, we'd need to take each game seriously to extend it. That includes this game. They may've gotten worse since trading Redick, but they still have pieces to put in a good game.

Noche Latina. We may never see our regular whites again.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Next five games only the Pacers worry me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember the Heat saying on draft night that the guy they were hoping would fall to them, had been drafted, which is why they did the trade. Always thought it was Andrew Nicholson.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Moultrie


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So who is gonna show up to be the unexpected Heat killer tonight. There always seems to be one or two when we play below .500 teams.

And we often play down to their level.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Probably someone like Harkless or Nicholson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. Maybe DeQuan Jones since he's a 'Cane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick drive and dunk by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice start from Bosh. Some sloppy play on both sides is keeping ORL even right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by birdman

25-18 after 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great minutes from Birdmandersen, finishing with the and-1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, hard for me to get up for this game. Cant imagine those players. Hope they stay focused.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was looking at lineup data today. Our best 2-man unit? Wade-Battier. 2nd-best? Chalmers-Battier. Worst? Allen-Cole.

I'll post some of the 5-man stuff later, but Allen-Cole are involved in all of the worst relatively-high-minute ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333

great ball movement again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NoCo treying


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting lineup. Big 3 all out, 5 subs, including Mike Miller.

Now bosh is back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah that was scary for a sec. Good to see some Miller Minutes again though. Off on both threes. He's no James Jones...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron alley oop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron looked like he stopped in mid air, then dunked it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick fake pass and layup by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Wade fake out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBPPPPP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-40 at the half

nice close to the 2nd quarter to get this lead where it is. 

Gotta continue this in the 3rd. Cant have letdowns.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprised we didn't hold for the last shot there. Oh well. Used the foul to give for once, and played good D subsequently.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get this out to a 20+ lead by 3 quarter time and rest the starters most of the final quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk. Heat get the lead to 20. Timeout Magic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh gone full retard this quarter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shitty defense. Worse offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A bit lazy this quarter - not doing much to stretch the lead at all


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Minny game all over again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Birdman in to board


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Vucevic going for 20/20 again...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo enjoys watching other teams smash us on the offensive boards. Sadist.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kind of the opposite to what I had in mind. Shocking quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** my life, what a shocking quarter!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-74 after 3

Minny game all over again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew this would happen. Was there any way it wouldn't? No lead is safe for us before the 4th quarter. Just like the Cavs game.

Careless D and mindless O. Embarrassing stuff.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

From up 20, to up 4.

Way to finish them off - Miami.

Now we have a game on our hands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and Harkless? Had 15 threes all year. 2 tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant board


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Nelson, jesus so sick of this crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, now we are really in a game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vucevic is killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrassing. 

Vucevic is owning us again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets body up 7'0 Vucevic with 6'8 Battier! GREAT IDEA :spo:

What the **** man? Just...what?

This is an embarassment. **** sake.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

AAAAAAHAHAHA

It's gone from no effort from us to them hitting anything they throw up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You don't respect your opponent, it'll bite you in the ass.

We're getting what we deserve.

Currently being outscored 44-26 in the 2nd half. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Nelson throws in away, it lands in Vucevic' hands, who turns and hits a J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat retake lead with a quick 6-0 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat back up after a Birdman slam


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do we roll with Wade/Ray/Bron/Bosh/Birdman?

or Wade/Bron/Battier/Bosh/Birdman?

or Wade/Ray/Bron/Battier/Bosh?

I think we need Bird for activity around the hoop and boxing out no?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, getting outrebounded 20-6 in the 2nd half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** my life


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Vucevic going for 30 and 20 at this rate. Awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't understand this. We can't solve them on either end of the court suddenly.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> *So who is gonna show up to be the unexpected Heat killer tonight.* There always seems to be one or two when we play below .500 teams.
> 
> And we often play down to their level.


Vucevic.

I hate when I'm right in this instance sigh. Win streak in big trouble by ****ing Orlando.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I blame the curse of the *EL* Heat. I don't want to be the ****ing EL Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep getting to the hole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad, bad turnovers by MBP there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tons of unusual, silly plays we're making.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat might win it at the charity stripe woohoo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good fakes by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5 on Vuc - 1 more and he's gone


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** did Bosh not hold onto that ball?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Bosh! You fool


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thray having a stinker too


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh i want to punch you in the ovaries


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML Nelson. Bullshit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge charge by Battier...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We have made this sooooo much harder than it needs to be. Now we need perfect play to win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've played so, so bad tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh playing like a pussy and Lebron playing like there's a force field around the paint.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No more going through Bosh ayeeeeeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed 3 after missed 3 after missed 3. Got lucky on that rebounding foul. Need Bosh to hit these 2 free throws.

Vucevic the 3rd Magic player to foul out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta get the stop here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got the stop. Now gotta execute and score. Something we havent done much at all tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

Heat win!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP WAME WINNER!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh playing like a pussy *and Lebron playing like there's a force field around the paint*.


Lebron broke through the forcefield!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MVP lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

LeBrons first gw'er here!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Woww!!! Thought we blew that one - nice save LeBron!


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank **** for that. We had no business winning that game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Absolutely stole this one.

Now that's it's over, I can say those down 1 with under a shotclock left possessions are the most fun in the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16 in a row. 

Shot only 43%, went 6-28 from 3, outrebounded by 12. Had no reason for winning this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We were up 20. Against the intentionally tanking Magic. Somewhere near as bad as the Spurs "win."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully we refocus now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: People on twitter are saying the Magic lost to 8 tonight. It's amazing how people will only see bad calls they want to see. That Wade "foul" was epically bad. What are they complaining about? The Battier charge?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Watching the highlights made me remember something that seems like so long ago now: Remember early in the big 3 era when LeWade couldn't get on the same page on fastbreaks? It took what seemed like forever for the first Wade2LeBron/LeBron2Wade alley-oop to happen. Now their synergy is so ridiculous you're shocked when they fumble a break, even without the advantage sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It took 7 games for the 1st Wade2Lebron alley-oop to take place back in the 10-11 season. Crazy to think of now since they do it about two times a game these days.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> It took 7 games for the 1st Wade2Lebron alley-oop to take place back in the 10-11 season. Crazy to think of now since they do it about two times a game these days.


We played a different style back then though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not on fastbreaks...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7 games was it? Wow, we were so shit those first few weeks of big 3 era :laugh:

I can laugh about it now, but back then I was losing my mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Lebron threw one to Wade in the 1st home game against the Magic, but it took 7 games for Wade to get one to Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was that one the first was it? Pretty sick one to go first


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I remember the feeling of relief after that one. _It IS possible!_

And yeah, now I vividly recall the vs. ORL one too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember T-Mac coming out and saying they look terrible when they play together, that there's no chemistry, that they both need the ball and that Lebron should have signed with Chicago? Nice to be able to look back at those days and laugh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah. He was salty because we passed on him. Amazing how little patience people have for anything in sports.


----------

